# let's talk tangs...(that's hard to say)



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

just throwing out random questions about keeping more than 1 tang in a tank. 

powder blue + hippo...has anyone done this? or would it be bad news?

anyone keep more than 1 similar kind of tangs and if so what were they?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

zoas do not like tangs when these are hungry

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a purple tang and yellow in the same tank but its a 250 gallon tank.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

*This is just my opinion:*

I have never had a tang but I wouldn't keep them in anything less than a 8 foot tank. I once saw an achilles in a 6 foot 240gal and I felt bad on how small it made the tank look. I have researched this thoroughly as this is the tang I wanted:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+43+3130&pcatid=3130

I decided against it after seeing the Achilles.

It swims so fast it'll clear the tank in a heartbeat. Plus, has anyone seen how they live in the wild? How strong the current is?

Off topic... I have a leopard wrasse that tops off at 3 inches. The way this thing swims makes the tank look small. I feel bad for it sometimes but I would have to tear my rockwork to get this guy out.

I also have a flame wrasse pair(used to be a harem). Everyone says 90 is ok. If you ever see them do courtship, 120 isn't even close to what it needs.

1 tang requires a lot of room, imagine two. I know it looks nice, it's tempting, etc.

I would go with one that you really like and leave it at that.

It is our responsibility to keep the fish that we have in the right and ample environment.

Just my 5 cents.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Shoryureppa said:


> It is our responsibility to keep the fish that we have in the right and ample environment.
> 
> Just my 5 cents.


^ You shouldn't really be keeping fish then 

OP - it really depends on the temperament on the particular fish. If you do end up with both add the powder Blue after the hippo. The powders can be aggressive.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

RR37 said:


> ^ You shouldn't really be keeping fish then


I just wanted to say it while reading his post 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Would I be able to get away with a purple tang in a 75 gallon? I'm still on the fence between getting either some sort of dwarf angel or a tang (not a yellow one though). Another option might be a Kole tang of some sort.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

In my old set up I had a Nasso, Kole, yellow and a hippo. (150G) 

Yes I know tang police it was to many but I did eventually give them away to someone with a bigger set up. 

The Nasso and Hippo grew really fast and they were large 8-9 inch easy. They were like pets in a way and would eat out my hand all the time. It only took about 2 yrs for them to go from 2-3 in baby`s to the size they were. 

The Yellow and Kole didnt grow to big IMO for the size of my tank but the other 2 did. 

I wish I had an 8ft tank that would be awesome, but happy with what i have and my new baby tangs Yellow, Kole and Powder Brown. No I wont add more and If they get to big one day I may trade someone for a baby again.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

See I have a 7' frag system 84"x24"x15" with a yellow eye kole and a Mata tang. They are about 3" and 4" respectively. I know the yellow eye is fine in there forever and the Mata will have to go to Ripley's eventually due to its size but they cover the length of the tank in about half a second.

So as long as your responsible and don't cram 6 tangs in too small a tank you should be fine.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> I just wanted to say it while reading his post





RR37 said:


> ^ You shouldn't really be keeping fish then


 None of us should  Everything in this hobby is trivial.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Another reason why I live the dwarf angels. They stay small but have just as much attitude and character as the tangs. 

I got my yellow tang when he was about 1-1/2" long and u put him in the 35G. I could tell when he grew too big for the tank by the way he swam. He's happy now in the 90, but I know the day will come when he will have to go to a new, bigger home. 

When it comes to introducing new fish, especially those which my have a likelihood of being bullied, I have a cage that goes in the water that the new fish goes into. Lets the other fish get used to the smells/ sight of a new face, while also fooling them into thinking that this new guy is untouchable. It's been effective so far. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I housed a hippo, powder blue, and yellow tang in my tank with no problems. Now having said that my last tank was 8 ft long and they had lots of swimming space and hiding places. Tangs are distance swimmers and loved going from one end of the tank and then to the next. A real pleasure to watch but I wonder if 8ft was even long enough for them?


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with 50seven.

Contrary to common belief you can keep many Dwarf Angels together and most all of them are fine in a reef. I've been a huge Dwarf Angel fan and as a result I have numerous clients that own many of them. I've sold one fellow at least 8 differing Dwarf's for his 180 reef and he loves them.

I've also kept many differing combinations of Tangs together and have several clients that have as well. I've seen a school of Hippos (maybe 30 of them all 3 inch juvi's) and was very surprised by how tightly they schooled and how amazing they looked. Their colors looked much more intense than I've ever seen in a solo Hippo. The difference was so great I thought it was something special or different then the normal Hippo. 

Introduce the new fish at night after lights out and odds are there will be minimal bickering in the morning but the thing with Tangs is some of them are complete #@$%#holes's and just will not get along with others. It is not uncommon for them to get along fine for months, even years, and then one day all heck breaks loose and they refuse to tolerate each other any more. They can be very unpredictable fish and don't forget to add a Hippo's propensity to ick if stressed at all. 

Personally I wouldn't recommend it unless you have a 180 or larger and a back up plan if it all goes bad.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

even tho i only have a 100gallon 5ft long, i'd love to keep a small yellow, hippo and powder blue. i would say that with the dimentions of the tank there is alot of swimming room. i'm just worried about how that powder blue would act. 

everyone has their opinions (tang police) but imo if a fish is healthy and isn't crammed in there then it's ok.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a friend he used to have a well established 5" blue tang in his 120G tank. Then one day he bought a small powder blue tang (about 3"). After few months the powder blue grew bigger and eventually killed his blue tang!


----------



## nfamusic (Dec 19, 2012)

Interesting, my tank (125 gal long) houses 2 tangs 1 yellow and 1 blue and one other fish that I got as a starter fish(13 years ago) 
My tank has always had a yellow and blue, together happily, I think my Blue tang is 10 ish years old and my yellow is ummmm I'd say over 6 years old, 
no issues for me besides they are looking their age


----------

